# Symptoms of hardware failure vs. software update



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 4 year old 722. Just over the past couple of weeks the unit has displayed the "Hard Drive Failure" error message with some frequency (every 2-3 days.) 

There have been no changes to hardware's location or surrounding theatre equipment and there is no glass enclosure to impede ventilation.

So I'm wondering if this is a sign that the hardware is truly failing and that the hard drive is about to lock up completely 

- or -

There was a bad software update that is causing the instability.

Unplugging the 722 has, thus far, always restored it to full functionality.

It's also been very temperamental when trying to delete a program while another is being recorded. When two recordings are occurring and I delete a saved recording, I will almost inevitably get a "Signal Lost" error message.

And on more than one occasion, when only one program is being recorded and I delete, the dreaded "Signal Lost" error will be displayed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check and post here HDD numbers under Diags-Counters PgDn a few times for that.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

It sounds like your hard drive maybe is going bad. It sounds like you are getting a 311 error message. Are you having issues with DVR functions? If you don't want to lose your recordings, you can connect an EHD and save the recordings to the EHD. Once you have moved your recordings to the EHD, let me know and I would be happy to assist you in getting a replacement receiver. Thanks.


----------



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

Ray:

Thanks for the reply. The DVR functions are all working properly - with the exception I noted about deleting a saved program while the box is recording another one (or especially when recording two programs concurrently.)

I can set new recordings, playback saved programs, delete, etc without any problems with the DVR.

So it seems strange that a "Hard Drive Failure" is intermittent like this. In my years of experience with PC hard drives, they die and pretty much stay dead.

Is there any chance that this is a "false positive" error message due to a bad software update? I have L676 on my 722DVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You could test the disk by run short DST and long DST, it little tricky to start but it was described here. Search for "Memory Dump".


----------



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

It seems like the hard drive really has died in the 722. I can no longer simply unplug the unit and reboot it to restore full functionality. Chatted with a Dish Network CSR who initiated a replacement. (Excellent service by the way!)

Strange behavior for a piece of electronic equipment to foretell a failure.

But at least the unit will allow live TV - though *gasp* now I have to watch the commercials!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

It isn't strange to me.

Actually in the computer field I see warnings about imminent hard drive failure, back up your data to avoid losing it all the time.

Modern computer's check the drives S.M.A.R.T. at boot time and if the hard drive is reporting a problem will display that message.

The problem I see is a computer starts having problems, instead of bringing it in for repair they keep using it until it won't go anymore. Then it is often too late for economical data recovery.


----------



## Everlast (Apr 14, 2008)

Good point Tboneit. I have run SMART diagnostics on my computers but never thought that the technology would be included in the DVR.

But it makes sense.

If I were programming the software for Dish, I would make the "Hard Drive Failure" error message a little more informative with more explicit instructions such as advising to transfer saved programs to an external drive and that the drive is *about* to fail.


----------

